# Pictures of your sororities?



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys I would like some inspiration for my sorority. I would love to see some pictures yours 

Thanks so much!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's mine when it was fully planted. I put a huge clump of fake floating plants in there when my girls went in there.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Ohhh don't get me started... currently I'm having a bit of a brown algae problem so it's not all that pretty -- so here's one from a while back... I've since rearranged a little... I'll snag a current one here soon!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Great thread! I am also thinking of starting a sorority!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow those are great!


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm thinkin' of starting a sorority also.
Nice tanks everyone!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a sorority, I just wanted some inspiration on how to decorate/plant it.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is my sorority. I have a little algae also but not too crazy yet. I am trying to reign it in...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It sucks!!! Definitely up your water changes and you should be able to get rid of it. I'm using a combo of algaecide and water changes. Seems to be effectively killing it so far... still looks cruddy though. Not to mention my ever so smart girls were eating and spitting out the dead algae clumps while I was siphoning yesterday... ugh!!! I love them but they're so dumb sometimes... lol

@Turtle: My girls absolutely LOVE the little bridge I have in mine. I just recently learned the other morning (when I had to get up before sunrise... ugh!) that they all have their own favorite sleeping places. Daquiri sleeps under the bridge, Faye sleeps in the hole under the trunk, nobody really likes the columns but they look nice lol... My advice for your sorority would be to get some decorations that provide a rest area either on the ground or near the surface. A couple of my girls sleep near the top, resting on the leaves of the plant in the back of my tank that reaches near the surface (I think it's in my pic).


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is a few pics of mine I think I need more longer plants towards the front and on the side. What do you think?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's mine. It needs a little work but the girls are happy in there  



















This is what I'm greeted with every morning <3


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow everybody's tanks are so gorgeous! 

@iheartmybettas: I love how you have all those terra cotta pots! They have so many hidey-spots 

@metalbetta: I will definitely be on the look out for a bridge or another decoration. Right now they only have live and fake plants, so they would probably love some sort of little "house" I guess, don't know what else to call it lol 

@tsoto80: That driftwood is so cool, is it real? Something like that would go really nicely in my tank because it is a long/wide tank.

@fleetfish: That is so adorable, how many girls do you have? I only have five, but it will be going up to 9 hopefully next month. I LOVE the driftwood with all the flowers, I have never seen anything like it before. It reminds me of Hawaii lol. p.s. your finger in the last shot made me laugh out loud, it is exactly what I have to do to get a shot


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> Wow everybody's tanks are so gorgeous!
> 
> @iheartmybettas: I love how you have all those terra cotta pots! They have so many hidey-spots
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I got it along with my other decorations at Petsmart


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay thanks, I will have to see if there is one in my area. I think we just have Petcos , I know where like five are in my city lol.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Wow everybody's tanks are so gorgeous!
> 
> @iheartmybettas: I love how you have all those terra cotta pots! They have so many hidey-spots
> 
> ...


Thank you! Some girls use them and others don't. Since I got the big floating plant from Hobby Lobby they hang out it in a lot! Good luck decorating your sorority!


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here my sorority xDD Its has a total of 6 girls, 3 corys and 2 snails
I need to get a few more girls but this is it for now <333










Heres annora being cute xDD


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Love this thread. I hope to start setting up a sorority this spring and have it ready by summer.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine :3 I recently just upgraded to a 20 long and added a few more girls. 










:x I just noticed the edges of the tank are cut off in this picture. Oops.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh I would love a 20 gallon long for my sorority... And I have room for the upgrade too!!! But I fear my boyfriend will put me in the loony bin if I even bring it up. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous tanks everyone!


----------



## nikkilee (Jan 28, 2011)

All I can say is....WOW! Love them all!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are the sorority tanks I had...the first was a 20 long. The second was a 40 breeder tank. I loved them both but don't have either one anymore.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> Oh I would love a 20 gallon long for my sorority... And I have room for the upgrade too!!! But I fear my boyfriend will put me in the loony bin if I even bring it up. lol


Haha well hey, if you have the room...  Fish > boyfriend.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> @fleetfish: That is so adorable, how many girls do you have? I only have five, but it will be going up to 9 hopefully next month. I LOVE the driftwood with all the flowers, I have never seen anything like it before. It reminds me of Hawaii lol. p.s. your finger in the last shot made me laugh out loud, it is exactly what I have to do to get a shot


Thanks, I got it (and everything else except the teal glass jars) at Big Al's. I have seven girls in there, all a little nuts but that's all the fun of having a sorority! The nuttiness! 

Everyone's tanks are so gorgeous. RLW I love the second one you posted.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

rlw said:


>


This is soooo cool, what did you use for the bottom of your tank I have always wanted to do something like this.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I have taken inspiration and this is what I was able to do with my budget


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos everyone! 

Fleet - I love your little girl army that awaits their breakfast lol! And where did you get those clay pots? Awesome!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

rlw said:


>


omg i love this!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

looking good turtle! A masterpiece in progress? Im know they love their new setup


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, I am hoping to get some sort of actual decoration, like a castle or a bridge.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful tanks guys! I am soo jealous!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Turtle, how big is that tank and does it have a filter?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is a 20 gallon and the filter is hidden behind the driftwood. It is a cycled Aqueon filter, I am 99% positive it is the Quiet flow one. I baffled it with two strips of the plastic mesh canvas stuff and then the driftwood baffles it a bit more. I did make sure that all edges of the tank get at least a teeny bit of movement.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

That's my Sorority shortly after trimming back the cabomba and the dying leaves, and cleaning. There are a few more caves and tunnels behind the driftwood. The cabomba grows like a weed in my tank, it's ridiculous. I has to trim it at LEAST once a week or it takes over, it's horrible. This was three days ago, and already the cabomba that goes around the back of the driftwood is coming around the side, and the clump you see on the righthand side in the back has reached the top and is curling over, resting on the driftwood. The girls go in and out of the big driftwood in the center, which has several openings and exits (all free of plants). It may not look like a lot/enough hiding places in that photo, but it DEFINITELY does if you give it three days. I usually let it go a few weeks between super-trimmings (just cut the cabomba, and smoosh it into the gravel to root, because it definitely does), so it gets a little overgrown after a little while. 

All natural, save the gravel and the giant driftwood in the center and the two little cave-pots in the back.

I haven't had a problem with algae, but I think the otos help with that. Four girls, three otos, one snail.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

For everyone that asked where I found the grass for my tank here it is.

http://www.uxcell.com/vividly-green-plastic-lawn-style-fish-tank-aquarium-decor-p-52551.html


----------



## mitchkin5 (May 13, 2010)

rlw said:


> Here are the sorority tanks I had...the first was a 20 long. The second was a 40 breeder tank. I loved them both but don't have either one anymore.


 This is soooo awesome....what an imaginary place....great job on this! Just beautiful!


----------



## mitchkin5 (May 13, 2010)

Torat said:


> That's my Sorority shortly after trimming back the cabomba and the dying leaves, and cleaning. There are a few more caves and tunnels behind the driftwood. The cabomba grows like a weed in my tank, it's ridiculous. I has to trim it at LEAST once a week or it takes over, it's horrible. This was three days ago, and already the cabomba that goes around the back of the driftwood is coming around the side, and the clump you see on the righthand side in the back has reached the top and is curling over, resting on the driftwood. The girls go in and out of the big driftwood in the center, which has several openings and exits (all free of plants). It may not look like a lot/enough hiding places in that photo, but it DEFINITELY does if you give it three days. I usually let it go a few weeks between super-trimmings (just cut the cabomba, and smoosh it into the gravel to root, because it definitely does), so it gets a little overgrown after a little while.
> 
> All natural, save the gravel and the giant driftwood in the center and the two little cave-pots in the back.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with algae, but I think the otos help with that. Four girls, three otos, one snail.


 
This is also awesome.....I love that stump...did you buy it or find it? I love the natural look! Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

rlw said:


>


zomg, I want to live in that tank, so adorable


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been completely inspired to start my own sorority tank now. I'll have a 30 gallon available in a couple of weeks. /excited


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

rlw said:


>


Uh....possibly my favorite tank set-up yet! It reminds me of hansel and grettle in a way...and your girls really stand out in the picture! Awesome! :-D


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree^

The girls are like a rainbow over the grass "field" lol


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I really had fun setting that one up.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Woah RLY i have that same wood thing lol. 

Also nice sorority.


----------

